# Common but dont know???



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is a common case that to have sex with your partner when she having periods :scratchhead: thing is is it safe to have sex at that time? what are your experiences?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's safe and common.

Hubs and I just put down a towel. lol. There's no issue with having sex while on her period...medically.

Now, sometimes I don't want to because I feel like crap, and hubs respects that.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

We do, usually toward the end of her period. She does not like to when it first starts, in part because she does not feel well.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

I have been trying to tell my wife i am all for it in the shower or whatever. She wants no part of it.

I have talked to other women who love having sex on their period. They tell me they orgasm like crazy and want it more then any other time of their cycle.

Yeah I have some pretty open friends. Way more open then my wife is to talk about this openly.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm with that_girl... I respect how my partner feels, but anything goes from my perspective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

a lot of times that was the only time my ex wife would do it sooo,
get it when you can was my motto for a looong time.

plus, if done at the end of the period, the suction action helps clean out ant left over blood and little clots. mmmm, yum yummy.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> It's safe and common.
> 
> Hubs and I just put down a towel. lol. There's no issue with having sex while on her period...medically.
> 
> Now, sometimes I don't want to because I feel like crap, and hubs respects that.


^ yeah what she said.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

her periods are relatively short these days - the heavy bleeding only lasts 2-3 days and after that IT'S ON!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My first husband didn't bat an eye at my periods. Hubby now sure does though. I actually think he has some kind of problem in this regard - we've been caught a couple of times and he has actually pulled out and jumped away startled and disgusted when he's seen blood on his penis.

He is coming around though - we bought condoms a couple of months ago and have done it a couple of times on lighter days and he's been ok with it.

For myself, I love having an orgasm when I have cramps. It's quite soothing. I also like making love - makes me feel less undesirable.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

that_girl said:


> It's safe and common.
> 
> Hubs and I just put down a towel. lol. There's no issue with having sex while on her period...medically.
> 
> Now, sometimes I don't want to because I feel like crap, and hubs respects that.


Same here that girl and I do adore :iagree:


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> My first husband didn't bat an eye at my periods. Hubby now sure does though. I actually think he has some kind of problem in this regard - we've been caught a couple of times and he has actually pulled out and jumped away startled and disgusted when he's seen blood on his penis.
> 
> He is coming around though - we bought condoms a couple of months ago and have done it a couple of times on lighter days and he's been ok with it.
> 
> For myself, I love having an orgasm when I have cramps. It's quite soothing. I also like making love - makes me feel less undesirable.


Now what about the second hubby?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

That's 'Hubby now'


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i got my redwings..dont bother me in the least..women were more uptight about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> a lot of times that was the only time my ex wife would do it sooo,
> get it when you can was my motto for a looong time.
> 
> plus, if done at the end of the period, the suction action helps clean out ant left over blood and little clots. mmmm, yum yummy.


Exactly the same me as well :rofl: but was bit shy :rofl: all are like me :rofl: hugs


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

Call me conservative but my wife and I feel it's just plain gross. She's happy to do me though!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We don't have sex when she is on her period, but her periods are very heavy because of endometriosis and she usually has uncomfortable cramps. But that is just us. I know other couples that have no problem with it. Besides, it gives my wife an opportunity to give me a hand-job...and she really gives good ones!!!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm surprised at the number of guys who aren't grossed out by it 

My hubby and I did occasionally, at first I was really self-conscious, but my periods are so light, (or they were - let's see how things after pregnancy turn out), that it wasn't a big deal. And my periods didn't last very long, either - 2 or 3 days and that was that.

Sex on your period is WOW! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The_Good_Wife (Jan 13, 2012)

u kidding me? My husband will wait 1-2 more days after I am done with them! He is grossed out beyond belief.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

No, through my own preference with how I feel physically. Sexually, it becomes blow job week for him!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

The_Good_Wife said:


> u kidding me? My husband will wait 1-2 more days after I am done with them!



yes....that is how my husband is...when we were first together, he would not care..but a few years later....its no dice.

and, if he thinks, im on, he will not ask for sex, if i do then he knows im off.

once, after i knew he didnt perfer it..i told him i wasnt on..he didnt stop, but he knew and was angry later on.

i would like it early and then later when my flow is very light.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, all the time! 
We use condoms when I could get pregnant and PMS\Period means that we don't need to use protection for a while and my hubby loves it! 
I have lighter periods and my cramps aren't as severe.

Also, don't discount having a roll in the hay when your lady is PMSing. PMS is the depression she feels when the egg isn't fertilized and your sperm is an anti-depressant!



romantic_guy said:


> We don't have sex when she is on her period, but her periods are very heavy because of endometriosis and she usually has uncomfortable cramps. But that is just us. I know other couples that have no problem with it. Besides, it gives my wife an opportunity to give me a hand-job...and she really gives good ones!!!


Interesting you mentioned this since sex while menstruating can actually lessen the chance of developing Endometriosis.

Health benefits of sex 



> *While some women feel may feel uncomfortable about having sexual intercourse during menstruation, it’s perfectly OK, and may even help relieve menstrual cramps.
> 
> In fact, although not scientifically proven, researchers have associated sex during menstruation with decreased endometriosis, as well as with several other health benefits including a long life; absence of heart disease, stroke, and breast cancer; healthy immunity; regulating the menstrual cycle; pain management; and improved quality of life.
> 
> While the health benefits of sexual intercourse need more study, there is no health reason not to have sex during menstruation, so, go ahead, and have sex during your period if you want to!*


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ I had heard sex is meant to help relieve cramps. And not just from my husband lol. Still, the sign "Do Not Enter" appears. Ain't gonna happen. That week stays more focused on his sexual pleasure, and foot rubs/gentle lower-back rubs, hair stroking and chocolate supplies for me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's never stopped us. I like sex during periods. It helps stop PMS. Nothing like a good shot of hormones to put an end to the PMS blues, cramps, etc. After I told my husband how much it helped me handle the PMS, I could just tell him I needed a medicinal roll in the hay. We’d laugh and go at it.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Sex on your period is WOW!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: but have you consulted a doc about your light periods some people say that it is not good... just wanted a confirmation


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> It's never stopped us. I like sex during periods. It helps stop PMS. Nothing like a good shot of hormones to put an end to the PMS blues, cramps, etc. After I told my husband how much it helped me handle the PMS, I could just tell him I needed a medicinal roll in the hay. We’d laugh and go at it.


I think cramps normally hit you in periods and it doesn't related to sex :scratchhead:


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^^^ Very well *The Swan*


----------

